# Biggest buck taken with a muzzeloader



## Mallardhead12 (Oct 17, 2011)

What was the biggest buck taken with a muzzleloader this year?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

The next post down from this should answer your question.


-DallanC


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

Wow!!! Did you guys see that "fitness singles" ad on the side? What a view!


----------

